# Work experience !!!



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

hello im jack and im 14 i am starting work experience monday but dont no where to go i woul like to got to somewhere with animal but i dont now of anywhere 

is there any1 to give me advice or any1 got anywhere i can go to ?


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

You've left it a bit late haven't you?


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

yes sort of but i can do it the week after aswell if i want to


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Still thats very short notice for an employer, especially when your school / college has to go and do health and safety checks etc.

I normally look two to three months in advance, and I still struggle to find places.

Good luck anywho x


----------



## Emily N (Jul 31, 2008)

You could try a kennels, the one I worked at took people on at very short notice, and had lots of volunteers. I don't know if it would be the same at other kennels, but worth a try?


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

wen my shop is open ill be happy to take on people for work experience


----------

